# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: گزارش پویا

## sokotn2008

با سلام به همگی 
من در حال کار کردن با کریستال ریپورت هستم می خواهم یک گزارش پویا بسازم حالا یه مشکلی هست می خواستم بدونم چطور می شه یک فرم را به دلخواه کاربر نمایش داد بهتر بگم مثلا کاربر اول می خواهد نام وسط صفحه قرار گیرد و فامیل زیر آن اما کاربر بعدی می خواهد نام را در سمت راست و فامیل را روبروی آن بنویسد چگونه می توان قرار گرفتن فیلد در گزارش را به دلخواه کاربر کرد مثلا به آن مختصات داد که فیلد نام را در مکان 100 و 50 قرار دهد درواقع محل را کاربر تعیین کند و فرم چاپی به دلخواه کاربر باشد نه به دلخواه خودمان .

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز شما می تونید از نسخه 10 کریستال استفاده کنید

این بسته یک ابزار طراحی گزارش OCX به شما می ده که می تونید به کاربر این امکانو بدید که از محیط نرم افزار گزارش رو تغییر بده

----------


## sokotn2008

> دوست عزیز شما می تونید از نسخه 10 کریستال استفاده کنید
> 
> این بسته یک ابزار طراحی گزارش OCX به شما می ده که می تونید به کاربر این امکانو بدید که از محیط نرم افزار گزارش رو تغییر بده


 

می شه یکم بیشتر توضیح دهید فرمول نویسی می خواهد ؟ می شه منبع بهم معرفی کنید 
ممنون می شم

----------


## sokotn2008

نخیر مثله اینکه کسی جوابی برای ما ندارد خوب شاید من بد توضیح داده باشم 
یه بار دیگه با جزئیات بیشتری توضیح می دهم 
نحوی ساخت گزارشات پویا را همگی می داینم و کلی مطلب از اینترنت می شه در آورد مثلا این آدرس
http://forum.persiandown.com/thread55579.html
اگر به این آدرس روید نحوه ساخت گزارش پویا را نشان داده اما این برنامه یک مشکلی دارد آن هم اینکه مثلا من 6 فیلد دارم به نام های  کد و نام و نام خانوادگی و نام پدر و شماره شناسنامه و کد ملی 
حال گزارش پویا را ایجاد کرده ام شخص هنگام گزارش گیری می آید و کد و نام خانوادگی و کد ملی را تیک می زند تا در گزارش دیده شود مشکلی که هست نتیجه دارای فاصله های نا مساوی بین ستون جداول است در واقع کد را سمت چپ نشان می دهد حال چون اسم انتخاب نشده ستون ان نمایش داده نمی شود و ستون بعد که نام خانوادگی است نمایش داده می شود و بعد اندازه ی 2 ستون باز جای خالی داریم و بعد کد ملی را نمایش می دهد چگونه می توانم کاری کنم که ستون ها پشت سرهم بدون فاصله نمایش داده شود ممنون می شم اگر کمکم کنید یا منبعی را به من معرفی کنید .

----------


## adinochestva

از stimulsoft report استفاده کن

----------


## HadiVB

اگه بشه کامپوننت ها شو لینک بدین ممنون می شم

----------


## kiarayan

آیا استیمول ریپورت گزینه ی خوب است برای گزارش سازی؟

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام 
به اين صفحه يك نگاهي بكن
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...398#post816398

----------

